# Windows 7 Home on Laptop Hiding Options on Screen Resolution !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................I clicked on the Screen Icon and several items appeared too let me choose , contrast , brightness , etc. So , I made several changes and would like too change my changes . But , I can't seem too locate the same set of choices , the format on the screen Icon is different than it was the second time ?? Is the operating hiding the screen that allowed me too make changes in my laptop screen choices . or , maybe it is just located someplace I can't seem to find . , thanks , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not aware of a "screen icon" that's included with Win7. It sounds like a vendor application. Check your user manual.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

If you right click on your desktop, you get several options related to the display. "Personalize" is likely the one you're thinking about. If thats not the one, there is "graphic options" and "screen resolution"


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

zong said:


> If you right click on your desktop, you get several options related to the display. "Personalize" is likely the one you're thinking about. If thats not the one, there is "graphic options" and "screen resolution"



................Thanks ! This is the first laptop I've ever owned , it seems they have too condense or group items under a single icon since the display is much smaller . So , I'm learning , albeit , slowly ! , lol , fordy


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

W7 includes an option to resize your desktop icons without changing the resolution - just right-click on the blank desktop and choose view, then pick which icon size you'd like to see.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'd try "Start", "Control Panel", then "Appearance and Personalization".


----------



## donewithcity (Sep 9, 2010)

I have found using the "master control" hack very useful. It puts all windows vista/7 options in one place, so you do not have to dig through multiple windows to make changes to your system. I use this on both vista and win 7/64. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Master_Control_Panel_shortcut

"Creating the original 'Master Control Panel' folder
Create a folder on your desktop with a name ending in ".{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}", e.g. create a folder named "GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" (without quotes). Note that the *GodMode* prefix was the original one that brought this feature to attention, but it can actually be any phrase the user chooses."


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

donewithcity said:


> I have found using the "master control" hack very useful. It puts all windows vista/7 options in one place, so you do not have to dig through multiple windows to make changes to your system. I use this on both vista and win 7/64.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Master_Control_Panel_shortcut
> 
> ...


 I like it. Thanks!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

donewithcity said:


> I have found using the "master control" hack very useful. It puts all windows vista/7 options in one place, so you do not have to dig through multiple windows to make changes to your system. I use this on both vista and win 7/64.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Master_Control_Panel_shortcut
> 
> ...



.............Thanks for your help ! , fordy


----------

